

Ask HN: Password sharing for remote teams - thehodge

Hey HN, We are hiring at the moment (linkrisk.com&#x2F;jobs ;) &lt;&#x2F;plug&gt;) and one of the things that is on my list to sort out is a decent way of sharing passwords between some of our team, we have two offices and at the moment I control all the passwords and that&#x27;s not scalable.<p>I know many people use LastPass but I&#x27;m interested in what startups on HN use.
======
nherment
You can use keepassx and dropbox to sync between employees.

I also sent you an email as I'm the creator of
[https://elipsis.io](https://elipsis.io)
([https://github.com/nherment/elipsis](https://github.com/nherment/elipsis))
and have been interested in implementing such feature for a while. I'd
appreciate your input.

------
kogir
I'd check out Meldium, but honestly the goal should be to not share passwords
at all. Instead, use services that let you grant each user their own account.
Otherwise you'll have to change _every_ shared password whenever you fire
someone.

------
RollAHardSix
KISS.

Dropbox and a password-protected spread-sheet. You may want to encrypt it
further depending on your needs.

Edit: You may not even need drop-box if you have some sort of shared
repository you use (which most do).

------
thehodge
I've also heard of (but not used) Keepass

